# I don't know what this is, All I know is it's burl.



## Schroedc (Nov 15, 2014)

So I'm starting to dig through the burl pile behind my shop and I pulled this cap out, it's about 22 inches across, and about 8 inches thick, i initially thought oak but it has a ton of eye figure. I planed a little on it to show the figure and it's so dry there is no smell to help me out in identification. The color is off in the close up but the larger picture is pretty dead on for color. any help would be appreciated.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 15, 2014)

WAG- white oak- could be a lot of woods.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

I think it could be WO also but I never ween WO burl with that kind of eye. That's pretty stuff!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 15, 2014)

Ash?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> Ash?



Your mind is always in the gutter.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 15, 2014)

I think it's all the eye that is throwing me off, The color is right but I've never had WO with anything near that figure. It's really tight so I'll probably whack it into call and pen blanks and hope it runs all the way through.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 15, 2014)

black ash without question can tell from the outside frost lines

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Your mind is always in the gutter.


Just worried about the internet getting broken. @ripjack13 needs to post the poopy coffee vid in the joke thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> Just worried about the internet getting broken. @ripjack13 needs to post the poopy coffee vid in the joke thread.




{Pours out coffee and goes home}

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 15, 2014)

WOW! Very very nice! 

If you need any help wrangling it onto the mill, I need a day off and will work for burl!


----------



## phinds (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah, looks like ash to me to, but w/ burls I'm never sure.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

phinds said:


> Yeah, looks like ass to me to, but w/ girls I'm never sure.



Yea it's hard to tell these days. Never know until you see the junk.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> Just worried about the internet getting broken. @ripjack13 needs to post the poopy coffee vid in the joke thread.



Ok...done....linked it..


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 17, 2014)

I agree with Cliff that is black ash burl no doubt.


----------

